# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Se Alquila area Industrial Chiclayo

## fvillaverdeg

*Se alquila area industrial ,La planta esta ubicada en Chiclayo Lambayeque -La victoria(Parque industrial)* *Para mayor informacion escribir a:* *gonzalo.salazar@corinasrl.com* *frank.villaverde@corinasrl.com*Temas similares: Sal industrial La importancia del área de Recursos Humanos en las Pymes Artículo: Camposol reduciría área de espárragos en dos años Refrigeración Industrial Se alquila fundo agricola en pisco.

----------

